# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  أفضل و أقوى 5 هواتف ذكية في العالم بسعر خيالي أقل من 100$ لسنة 2017

## Anflouss

*أفضل و أقوى 5 هواتف ذكية في العالم بسعر خيالي أقل من 100$ لسنة 2017*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *أفضل و أقوى 5 هواتف ذكية في العالم بسعر خيالي أقل من 100$ لسنة 2017*   *السلام عليكم اصبحت الهواتف الذكية الان في عصرين من اهم الاشياء التي لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه ولكن مع تطور الهواتف يزداد ثمنه الى ان اصبحت بهيض الثمن لكن اليوم في هداه التدوين سوف اشارك معك افضل الهواتف بمواصفات عالي ولا يوفق ثمنه 100$**اول هاتف Homtom HT16 : الهاتف الارخص في هذه القائمة ولكن مواصفاته متوسط ويمكن ان نقول جيدا اليكم بعض مواصفاته*  *مواصفات الهاتف* *عرض وطول الهاتف: 5.0 inch 1280 x 720 HD screen* *المعالجة: MTK6580 Quad Core 1.3GHz**نظام التشغيل: Android 6.0**الدكر الدخلية + الرام: 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM* *الكامرة: Front camera 2.0MP (SW 5.0MP) + Rear camera 5.0MP (SW 8.0MP) with flash light* *بلوتوث: 4.0**التنقل: GPS / A-GPS**المستشعر: Gravity sensor, Proximity sensor**الميزات: Off-screen gestures**شريحة جوال: Dual SIM dual standby (Dual micro SIM card)**شبكة الاتصال:*   *2G: GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz**3G: WCDMA 850/1900/2100MHz**صور الهاتف*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*سعار الهاتف هو $49.99 شراء هاتفالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]او الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الهاتف الثاني  M-net Power 1 : نفس سعر مانفسها الاول مع بعض التغيرات في المواصفة هي لنكتشف مواصفاته* *مواصفات الهاتف* *عرض وطول الهاتف:5.0 inch 1280 x 720 Pixel screen**المعالجة: MTK6580A 1.3GHz Quad Core**نظام التشغيل: Android 7.0**الدكر الدخلية + الرام: 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM* *الكامرة: 5.0MP front camera + 5.0MP back cameras**بلوتوث: 4.0**التنقل: GPSA / GPS**المستشعر: Ambient Light Sensor, Gravity Sensor, Proximity Sensor**الميزات: Off-screen gestures**شريحة جوال: dual SIM dual standby. Dual Nano SIM Cards or 1 Nano SIM Card and 1 TF Card**شبكة الاتصال:*   *2G: GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz* *3G: WCDMA 900/2100MHz**صور الهاتف*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*سعار الهاتف هو $49.99 شراء هاتف  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الهاتف الثالث Allcall Rio :**هنا تبدأ الأسعار في الارتفاع وايضا ظهور مواصفات افضل دعونا نرى هل فعلا الهاتف يستحق ثمنه ام لا*  *مواصفات الهاتف* *عرض وطول الهاتف:5.0 inch, 1280 x 720 pixels screen**المعالجة: MTK6580A Quad Core 1.3GHz* *نظام التشغيل: Android 7.0**الدكر الدخلية + الرام: 1GB RAM + 8GB ROM* *الكامرة: 2.0MP front camera + dual rear cameras 8.0MP + 2.0MP* *بلوتوث: 4.0**التنقل: GPS**المستشعر: Ambient Light Sensor, Gravity Sensor, Proximity Sensor**شريحة جوال: dual SIM dual standby, Nano SIM + Nano SIM* *شبكة الاتصال:*   *2G: GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz* *3G: WCDMA 900/2100MHz**صور الهاتف*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*سعار الهاتف هو $62.99 شراء هاتفالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] او الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الهاتف الرابعة Ulefone S8 Pro : الهاتف الأكثر أناقة ولكن الاناقة لا تكفي لكي يكون الافضل هيا بنا نرى مواصفات ايضا*  *مواصفات الهاتف* *عرض وطول الهاتف:5.3 inch, 1280 x 720 Pixel screen**المعالجة:  MTK6737 Quad Core 1.3GHz * *نظام التشغيل: Android 7.0**الدكر الدخلية + الرام:2GB RAM + 16GB ROM* *الكامرة: 5.0MP front camera + 13.0MP + 5.0MP back cameras**بلوتوث: 4.0**التنقل: GPSA / GPS**المستشعر: E-Compass, Gravity Sensor, Proximity Sensor, Touch Sensor**شريحة جوال: dual SIM dual standby. Micro + Micro SIM**شبكة الاتصال:*  *2G: GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz**3G: WCDMA 850/900/2100MHz**4G: FDD-LTE 800/900/2100/2600MHz**صور الهاتف*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *سعار الهاتف هو $62.99 شراء هاتف الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] او الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الهاتف الخامسه Xiaomi Redmi 4A : المرتب الخامس هي لملك الهواتف الصيني طبع الجميع يعرف مدا قواة هواتف Xiaomi اليك تفصيل الهاتف*      *مواصفات الهاتف* *عرض وطول الهاتف: 5.0 inch /1280 x 720 (HD 720)**المعالجة:  Snapdragon 425 Quad Core 1.4GHz  * *نظام التشغيل:* *MIUI 8**الدكر الدخلية + الرام:2GB RAM 32GB ROM**الكامرة: 13.0MP rear-facing camera with AF/5.0MP front camera**بلوتوث: V4.1* *GPU: Adreno 308 GPU**المستشعر: G-sensor, Gyroscope, Infrared sensor**شريحة جوال: nano SIM + micro SIM**شبكة الاتصال:**2G: GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz * *3G: WCDMA 850/900/1900/2100MHz, TD-SCDMA 1900/2100MHz * *4G: FDD-LTE 800/850/1700/1800/2100/2600MHz ( Band 20/5/4/3/1/7 ), TD-LTE 2300/2600MHz ( B40/B38 ) *     *صور الهاتف**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *سعار الهاتف هو $62.99 شراء هاتف الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] او الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]اوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *كما شهدتم مواصفات عالية  واسعار منخفض كانت هذه اهم وارخص الهوتف*   *ملاحظ : جميع الثمن الذي ذاكرته يمكن ان ترتفع وتنخفض مع مرور الوقت*

----------

